# Washington Post-Points to AGR......



## rrdude (Mar 13, 2010)

Although they haven't actually posted to AGR yet, the process was free and fast. *EDIT:* And it was hard as hell to find out that you must be a GOLD or PLATINUM member, in order to do this. IN FACT, when I attempted it, it LET me do it? Wonder where the points "went", la la land?

Registered with Washington Post Points, (gave cell number, and interest to get addl points) and when I was done, I had 730 Post-Points, of which I promptly redeemed for 100 AGR points. Almost as EZ as the Facebook promo. *See EDIT above*

Looks like if you can get/have 6-7 day home delivery of the W-Post, WHICH I THINK IS THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN BE A GOLD OR PLATINUM MEMBER, you can automatically earn other points, for stuff you may already be doing/have. Like Gieco, link your W-Post to Geico, then every time it renews, you get XX points, same for Comcast, and a few others. Of course they have the "show your card" and earn points at merchants too: Giant Food, Jiffy Lube, etc., etc.

A lot of the merchant offers read "show card" and I'm guessing you have to be GOLD or PLATINUM to have a card..........?

I don't understand how their AGR offer of earning 15 Post-Points works either......see below.

*Amtrak Guest Rewards*

_Points per transaction: 15_

_limit one transaction per day_

_ _

_How soon will my account be linked? 30days_

_How soon points will appear in account? 45days_

_ _

_How to earn points:_

_Link your Amtrak Guest Rewards number under "MyAccount Profile". Then make a purchase and only use your Amtrak GuestRewards number._

Anyway, you might try it out, and earn another 100 AGR. And if anyone is a GOLD or PLATINUM Post-Points member, and can shed some light on the AGR deal above, please advise.

*LATE EDIT: I see this now.*

_*Please note that you must be a Gold or Platinum member and have your Amtrak Guest Rewards number entered under "My Account Profile" in order to redeem this reward.*_


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 13, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Although they haven't actually posted to AGR yet, the process was free and fast. *EDIT:* And it was hard as hell to find out that you must be a GOLD or PLATINUM member, in order to do this. IN FACT, when I attempted it, it LET me do it? Wonder where the points "went", la la land?
> Registered with Washington Post Points, (gave cell number, and interest to get addl points) and when I was done, I had 730 Post-Points, of which I promptly redeemed for 100 AGR points. Almost as EZ as the Facebook promo. *See EDIT above*
> 
> Looks like if you can get/have 6-7 day home delivery of the W-Post, WHICH I THINK IS THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN BE A GOLD OR PLATINUM MEMBER, you can automatically earn other points, for stuff you may already be doing/have. Like Gieco, link your W-Post to Geico, then every time it renews, you get XX points, same for Comcast, and a few others. Of course they have the "show your card" and earn points at merchants too: Giant Food, Jiffy Lube, etc., etc.
> ...


----------

